# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr Rahal Patient - Female - 620 Grafts FUE

## mattj

This female patient was unhappy with the shape of her hairline, which displayed recession at the temples. She received 620 grafts, extracted by way of FUE.

She also had eyebrow restoration which can be seen here.







The patient experienced very early growth. These next two photos were taken just 2 months after surgery.




10 months post-op:

----------

